# Monoliths of failure - Half-built skyscrapers indefinitely on hold



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

The most famous of them all:










A sad case:










Not too far from it:










Let's see more.


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*GEWA Tower | 107m | Fellbach | On Hold*









source: Facebook-SCHOLPP Kran & Transport GmbH


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*Sathorn Unique Tower Bangkok*


142-100 Bangkok BTS by joerg, auf Flickr


Sathorn Unique Tower, Bangkok by William Fallows, auf Flickr


----------



## al-numbers (May 4, 2016)

*PLAZA. Freakin'. RAKYAT.*

It was supposed to be 380+ meters high and a companion to the Petronas Towers, but the Asian Financial Crisis hit.

idea:











Reality:

































Now it is dubious for being a 20+ year fishpond of tropical snakes and drug-addicts. :bash:


----------



## TheIllinoisan (Sep 1, 2015)

Wow that KL supertall proposal was horrendous. If any good came out of that financial crisis, it was the cancellation of that disgusting pile. Its hard the believe that SOM could have produced such an awful design. KL really dodged a bullet there...


----------



## al-numbers (May 4, 2016)

^^ Well, that depends on our idea of good design. To be hopeful, there are talks of reviving the project, but litigation and compensation issues have  now pushed the restart date to mid-2017. 

The new renders do look promising, tho.











Shinyyy :nuts:

Speaking of that, here's another eyesore we haven't gotten fixed:


KL Grand Duta Hyatt Hotel



















Another victim of the Asian Financial Crisis, this was supposed to be the Hyatt Kuala Lumpur. Instead, it became another 20-year eyesore of the city centre. They say it's being revived, but I'll believe it when I see it. hno:


----------



## dminer (Jan 29, 2016)

*Centro Financiero Confinanzas | Caracas | 190m*

One of the most (in)famous examples, occupied for a period of time by squatters too:


----------



## victorek (Sep 9, 2016)

This one from pjongjang is already finished
http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5171/5538552678_d64a57656d_b.jpg


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

Yeah, kind of expected some posts with leftovers from the Asian financial crisis, I know there were a whole bunch of projects abandoned in its wake.

Plaza Rakyat is just good that it stopped so early, kind of like the projects in Dubai that are started half a dozen times and abandoned as many times (how many times have they started doing ground works for the Arabtec Tower plot by now?)


----------



## DowntownKidz (Feb 26, 2015)

The Sathorn ghost tower in Bangkok has captured my imagination since I first saw it eons ago. Interestingly, it was meant to be a twin or sister to the State Tower, which did get completed. The contrast is striking and there are several interesting urban videos out there on the 'ghost tower'.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

state tower :cheers:








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/State_Tower


----------



## dminer (Jan 29, 2016)

There ARE happy endings though and hope for all the buildings posted in the topic. From my own country:

*NOT Tower | 92m | Cracow* stood unfinished for more than 40 years and was locally known under Skeletor nickname:










Original design:









This year the construction has finally begun again!

New design *- Unity Tower | 102m*:

























And of course, the construction photos! :cheers: Old base has already been demolished and will be redone from scratch, but most of the core tower's structure will be preserved:


----------



## GeneratorNL (Jun 16, 2007)

Nice thread. I really hope Pentominium and the Dubai Pearl in Dubai (both posted in first thread) will be finished eventually.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

*Polo Tecnologico della Brianza* in _Desio_ (North of Milan) - 100 m

Works started over 10 years ago and it's on hold at least since 2008



















Render of the tower once (if ever) completed


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

^^
From 'inner' Milan looking North


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

This tower hotel on hold since 2012, always in Milan, Stephenson area










A banner with the project










A previous design


----------



## Erhan (Feb 4, 2008)

Diamond of Istanbul - 270m


















by taskula


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

wtorre jk são paulo, on hold for aproximately 10 years









concluded, the top has been modified








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1072289


----------



## AlphaBetaGamma01 (Dec 24, 2016)

I wouldn't say half built (more like not built at all) but I'll post the pics anyway.

The Chicago Spire:


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

^^
Gensler proposed another building instead of chicago spire :cheers:








http://chicago.curbed.com/2016/6/3/11852370/chicago-architecture-spire-concept-gensler-gateway-tower


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

I'd much prefer a solid 300m tower that will actually be built.


----------



## al-numbers (May 4, 2016)

The Boss, Klang

Here's a more recent abandonment. Left like this since 2015.



















Here's the building in relation to the area:


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

The Great Depression halted the construction of College Park in Toronto. It would have been the largest retail and office complex in the world upon completion. It would have been our Empire State Building, all be it shorter and fatter. Only 1 corner was finished when the stock market crashed. Construction never resumed, but that corner still exists in downtown Toronto today.

If the Great Depression never happened, Toronto (and likely Montreal) would have a number of tall art deco towers standing in their cores today. In reality, only a few exist and none over 200m. It's a shame because New York pushed ahead with their ESB despite the market crash. We should have done the same. 

*Eatons College Park, TORONTO*









*This is as far as they got*


----------



## TheIllinoisan (Sep 1, 2015)

^^OUCH! That's quite the failure... Sorry to hear that.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

TheIllinoisan said:


> ^^OUCH! That's quite the failure... Sorry to hear that.


There's a 2 volume book called 'Unbuilt Toronto' filled with projects unrealized but College Park stands out as an especially painful one. 



















*Stairway to nowhere*









The upper floors (The Carlu) of the built part of College Park was restored to its former glory. A few years ago it was opened up to the public and its absolutely gorgeous. 

We will never get the full College Park but there's still hope that the second corner can be finished. Only the 1st floor was built and decades later an awful addition was added. It will eventually have to come down and the only thing that would work is to finish that corner to match the full corner that was built.

*The Carlu*


----------



## dars-dm (Oct 13, 2007)

isaidso said:


> The Great Depression halted the construction of College Park in Toronto. It would have been the largest retail and office complex in the world upon completion. It would have been our Empire State Building, all be it shorter and fatter. Only 1 corner was finished when the stock market crashed. Construction never resumed, but that corner still exists in downtown Toronto today.
> 
> If the Great Depression never happened, Toronto (and likely Montreal) would have a number of tall art deco towers standing in their cores today. In reality, only a few exist and none over 200m. It's a shame because New York pushed ahead with their ESB despite the market crash. We should have done the same.
> 
> ...


That's a lesson for developers - never start from the lower wings


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2017)

Estadio Nuevo Mestalla, Valencia, Spain. 

My favorite but it's a stadium



















Crédits : Ravave ​


----------



## ()_T (Feb 28, 2009)

Capitol Tower Houston, 811 Rusk, Downtown

*On hold since Feb, 2016. Developer is reportedly in talks with with a tenant.











2.24 by Chris Rojas, on Flickr


----------

